# New to GoPitbull and here's my boy! (pic heavy)



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm Eric (couldn't think of a username haha) and I just wanted to share my boy, Whitman, with everyone. I've had him since he was about 8 weeks old or so and now is around 6 months. I just posted a few pics in my introduction thread, but I thought these should be in the right part of the forum. Hope you enjoy 

Just to show how he's grown over the last 4 months 

PS -- Sorry about the size of the pictures, I haven't had time to edit down the sizes


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG freakin precious!! Love hims!
Welcome to GP!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He is SUPER cute. I love his smile.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

love the watermelon smile what a cutie, I bet he is little devil


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Great pics! He is a GREAT looking dog!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome Eric and Whitman! Nice looking pup! Looking forward to getting to know you and seeing him grow!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, thank you for compliments  I really lucked out with him. He is actually a pretty darn good puppy! No puppy horror stories with him, never a trouble maker but you won't believe his ninja skills when it comes to stealing socks! Lol! And those devilish good looks and smile of his have got him out of more than a few scoldings haha


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

He is REALLY handsome!!! Me.Want.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's a very very handsome dude!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Good looking pup Eric and welcome to GP!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Extremely good looking boy!!!! Love, love, love his shiny coat!!!

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he is beautiful what a sweet face on him, love black dogs


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome what a beautiful boy. Mine has an obsession for socks too along with plastic bottles. Unfortunately he learned how to open the dryer and he brings the clothes to me to fold but the socks never come my way.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome to GP beautiful pup nice coat


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow love your pup what a good looking dog


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome welcome!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

welcome aboard...cute puppy..enjoy him in his puppy stages they grow fast


----------



## Steelers_Fan (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome from another new guy. Your boy looks just like my boy Sarge. I mean twins!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

He's beautiful - I love me some black dogs. You almost never see 'em anymore. Thanks for sharing


----------

